# Hair loss help!!!



## Hansesnsgoaties (9 mo ago)

Hi friends! I have been dealing with skin issues with one particular goat. We have three ND goats all are just about 1 year old. At first it started with hair loss on all three noses. After a vet visit and research we switched minerals, added replamin gel once a week, got a Bose shot changed their wire feeder to a bag and added goat skin and coat and a copper bolus Two girls grew their nose hair back but our smaller one got worse. After another vet visit she thought overdosing on minerals so we discontinued the replamin for her, added kelp, and a scoop of alfalfa pellets a day for all three. Our smaller one began to slowly have baby hairs back in her nose but still such bald ears. Over the past few weeks I have looked at her closely and noticed a MAJOR dandruff problem! New bald spots on her legs, around her bum and shoulders. After back to the books of thinking what the heck we did a round of ivermectin for all three girls for possible mites. I do not see any cues as to mites just only dandruff but couldn’t hurt to try. It has since been another few weeks and her hair loss is even more extreme! I know some of our girls are losing their winter coats but I’m just not sure if that is what she is going through or if it’s something else. I brush her often just to try and get rid of some of the hair just clumping on her but today was the worst I’ve seen her with dandruff and hair loss on her back. I am at a loss of what to do next and am going to seek a second vet opinion but wanted to try and hear if any have ideas or suggestions here! It has been just about 4-5 months of trying to figure something out for her. She is our runt, at 20 ish pounds is our 4H girl and we just want to figure out how to keep her healthy and happy! She acts totally normal runs jumps grazes cuddles plays with her sisters has never acted sick but the hair issues I am just determined to figure out. Here are some pictures!


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 5, 2021)

Hello and welcome to the goat forum!! Ahhh.. that does not look to good. Looks like she could have a zinc deficiency. I would definitely try giving her some zinc!


----------



## Raven_445 (9 mo ago)

Brooklyn said:


> Hello and welcome to the goat forum!! Ahhh.. that does not look to good. Looks like she could have a zinc deficiency. I would definitely try giving her some zinc!


I would also give her zinc


----------



## Zazzyisabrat (4 mo ago)

Hi! 
My ND has the same thing, what we do to fix it gives her two Zinc pills at every meal, she loves them and eats them up. 
This never made her hair grow back to what it had been before, but it did grow back a little and her hair has stopped falling out. Best of luck with your goats!
This is her now, she was bald about six months ago


----------



## Kpfitzgerald (9 mo ago)

We had a similar problem with our dark dwarf Nigerian, found out it was a selenium deficiency 
We tried zinc using zinpro in there feed, no joy. Added a vitamin E no joy, finally after reading the Merck veterinary manual found something about a selenium defiance can cause dry skin and hair loss. 









Vitamin E Selenium Gel Lamb & Kid 80ml. 052983


Selenium and Vitamin E Oral Gel is a unique combination of Selenium and Vitamin E at levels designed for goats and sheep. Both the Selenium and Vitamin E are all natural. Selenium and Vitamin E Gel is in a Real Gel base that melts at body temperature so w




www.ruralking.com






https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/durvet-lamb-kid-selenium-vitamin-e-gel-52983










Advancing Animal Health and Nutrition – Zinpro®


For the past 50 years, we have gone above and beyond to conduct the most extensive research, provide superior animal nutrition solutions and the best customer service possible. % %




www.zinpro.com


----------

